# Old el paso rice kit



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

If anyone is bored of boring rice I can totally recommend these bad boys



I boil my chicken first to shred it. Using 460g chicken with this kit does me two meals. 48g protein and 80g carbs and really easy to eat. I just reheat for 3 minutes in a microwave the next day. Hardly a top tip but I thought I'd spread the love. Just bought a few of these kits for £1.79... not bad for 2 meals


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

you know I have had one in the cupboard for about a month... and planning to make it tomorrow as I am on cooking duty


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> If anyone is bored of boring rice I can totally recommend these bad boys
> 
> View attachment 133619
> 
> ...


How do you use the kit?! we need full instructions you know mate haha!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

flecks said:


> How do you use the kit?! we need full instructions you know mate haha!


1. Hoy it in a pan with some chicken

2. Cook it

3. add some water and the spice kits

4. Eat the ****er


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

dbaird said:


> you know I have had one in the cupboard for about a month... and planning to make it tomorrow as I am on cooking duty


Away to pick some up now  Nice and easy


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

did u bother with the peppers etc?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

i'll have to get me some, i need something new to try


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

dbaird said:


> did u bother with the peppers etc?


peppers make it soo good mate!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Had one the other night as they were on offer. Cooked 600g of salmon with chilli powder, peppers and tomatoes and then added the rice. Split into 2 portions. Not too bad.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I will give my humble opinion tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I own't be giving my opinion... the sodding tesco run out of it. Never mind I'm staying up all night to break their windows. Anyway... yeah they recommend peppers and onion. My new diet means one kit will last 2 days which isn't bad paying as waitrose have them in for £1.31 a pack at the minute.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

was ok, very corn tasting.. i will try the chilli one next time.. was a cn*t to get it all in my frying pan!


----------

